# Beware of supplier



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Thought everyone should know. I had been using JSI Sign company for over 5 year now with no issues. Our monthly orders with this company was in the $1,000 range. We ordered Thermaflex, banner materials, printable vinyl, regular vinyl and much more from them. Will normally get any order the next day as long as it was placed before 4 pm EST beilng that they are in the same state. 

One day while checking our bank statement we notice a $380 charge on our business account and after researching what it was found that someone order a camera. Some more investigating on my part told me that the camera was ordered under my wife's name but my business card, which told us that it had to be a supplier. Found out that it was being shipped to Roswell GA, which happens to be 16 miles away from JSI Signs. I call and ask if they had anyone that live in Roswell, they say yep one person. I explain what happened they tell me they didn't think he was capapble of that, but will keep an eye on him. REALLY, REALLY. Needless to say we won't be doing anymore business with them.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

damdesigns said:


> Thought everyone should know. I had been using JSI Sign company for over 5 year now with no issues. Our monthly orders with this company was in the $1,000 range. We ordered Thermaflex, banner materials, printable vinyl, regular vinyl and much more from them. Will normally get any order the next day as long as it was placed before 4 pm EST beilng that they are in the same state.
> 
> One day while checking our bank statement we notice a $380 charge on our business account and after researching what it was found that someone order a camera. Some more investigating on my part told me that the camera was ordered under my wife's name but my business card, which told us that it had to be a supplier. Found out that it was being shipped to Roswell GA, which happens to be 16 miles away from JSI Signs. I call and ask if they had anyone that live in Roswell, they say yep one person. I explain what happened they tell me they didn't think he was capapble of that, but will keep an eye on him. REALLY, REALLY. Needless to say we won't be doing anymore business with them.


that's unfortunate. and i would be so pi.... ugh, not happy....

you should be able to do a chargeback?

personally i would not fault the company. they didnt do it. and employee did it. and i would do everything possible to sue that employee.

however, given thier response to the situation, i too would never work with them again. good people do stupid stuff all the time. and it's the employers responsibility to do something about it. not defend them.

hope you get your money back!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you contact the police in Roswell GA about this. They should be able to check to see if the address the camera was shipped to if the same address as the employee. If they have done this to you they have don’t it to others!


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

when i had my pizza shop, we had our software setup, so that when you paid by credit card, once it was entered, only the last 4 digits would show in the future. all other numbers were encrypted. that way no one could go through the system, employee or thief, and steal card numbers.


that said...


one month i got a call from a customer that thier card was used to order some stuff online.... and it was shipped TO MY STORE !?!?!

rather than deny it, i said i would do everything possible to get to the bottom of it. and of course, the customer was threatening law suit. i assured them of how are system was setup, and that i would figure out a way to find out who did it.

two days later, another similar phone call. two days later another. and another and another.

this went on for two weeks.

in the end, i had over 17 customers threatening me with lawsuits. for things being ordered from ebay and amazon and whereever else, with thier cards, and being sent to my store.


at one point, i had them all gathered together for a meeting, with myself and my lawyer, my software developer, my credit card processor, assuring everyone we were looking into how this could happen, and that we would find out who it was.


and we did....

with something so simple...

a couple of strategically placed cheap nanny cams. we put one on the front wall, back room, and counter area.

two looked like new motion sensors for the alarm, and one looked like a smoke detector.

it took two days to find the culprit.


one of my opening managers..

when you would call to place an order, he would enter your card number, and then would also write it down for himself.

he would then, make your pizza, and then get online and roder stuff with your card. and have it shipped to the store, because he knew he would receive it and put it right out into his car. 

the first day, we saw him writing the numbers down, and placing the orders.

the second day we saw him receive the items, and walk them out to his car.

on that second day.... he received a package via ups, a package via fedex, AND a package via usps !!!

we let the cameras roll for more eveidence. then turned over the tapes to the lawyers.

he was charged with a crime. all the customers participated in the trial. 

it's been two years. he's still in jail.


sorry to threadjack....

i sincerely hope you get this resolved... that company needs to step up and help do something..


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Contact the police and file a complaint. Then file a charge back with the credit card company. Next report the company for not being PCI DSS compliant. If an employee was able to recover your account information then the company is not PCI DSS compliant.

Naptime is correct this is not going to be the first time this has happened with this employee.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Naptime said:


> personally i would not fault the company. they didnt do it. and employee did it. and i would do everything possible to sue that employee.


The employee committed the crime but the company has refused to take action to prevent this from happening again. "They will keep an eye on him" when a customer reports the theft of information or unlawful use of their credit card the company is obligated to investigate the data breach and correct it. If I am not mistaken the company can be fined up to $500,000 for not being PCI DSS compliant


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Didn't need to do a charge back because the camera was on back order and the company that the camera was ordered through cancelled the order noted it as fraud. I asked them for the address and all they said they would be able to give me was the city and state. I guess they figure I would hunt the guy down. 

As far filing a PCI DSS complaint I would not even know how to go about that. I am going to call the company the camera was ordered to and get some more info to file a police complaint. All I know is that it was going to be shipped to Rosswell GA under my wife's name. Although it was a Visa it was a debit card. I guess when you all put it that way I will file charges against the company and a police complaint before this guys does it again. We just happen to catch it the day it was done by looking at our account online, but we don't look at our statement all the time. Thanks all you have motivated me!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Another thing you can do is close the account and get a new card issued. I did this recently after a trip and I didn't like what when on at the hotel. I called the card issuer and then made a note on my account, closed the card but placed a tracker on it for 1 year and issued me a new card. They thanked me for contacting them because they had a issue in the same area with other card holders but didn't know where it was originating from. 
I know it is a hassle to then have to give a new number to any of the companies you deal with but it is just not worth the worry of having to keep checking.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Police just left report filed.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Oh the card was cancelled the next day the new one is already in use. LOL


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Kenny. I've ordered from them too. Checking all my bank statements now, so far no problems. Course I don't have any money, so if they tried it it was probably denied. But I have contacted the bank to not process any transactions for JSI on that particular card.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Too funny Slick... but the transaction wasn't through JSI, it was an individual that works for them. He or She took the credit card with my info and order a camera from B & H Electronics and the person was having it delivered to his home. I called B & H today and they gave me the address to where it was being delievered and from the looks of it, the person was having it delievered to his home. I finally got someone at B&H to give me the address so I can file the report. B&H was really good about the whole thing, I reported it to them on the 1st and by the 5th the money was back in my account.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Got it. It still sucks that someone would do that. It's still disheartning that JSI didn't seem too concerned about it. I would freak if someone working with me did that!!!!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

There was a story on the news not too long ago here about a party store where the employee was using his camera phone to take photos of cards and then he was sending the photos to his friends. He got caught because a Customer heard the click sound the phone made and asked him what he was doing. They called the police and made him turn over his phone!


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to mention BestBlanks.com - we used them. We gave them the money, needed some answers about a few things, cant get in touch with anyone. We didnt get out order on time, we paid extra for overnight, and we didnt get the whole order. Just what happened to us, beware though. I would think twice bfore using them.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

To the OP... This is a crime and i am glad you are pursuing legal recourse. I find it interesting that JSI has such a cavalier attitude towards the situation. I would like to hear their response.


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

Paypal is the best


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww man that is unfortunate. I use JSI Sign a lot because I can drive up and pick up my items when I need it in a hurry. By them not stepping up trying to assist, that is upsetting to me. As a business owner I would assure the customer that I will do all I can to get to the bottom of it, not tell them "I'll watch him". You did the right thing by filing a report. This happened to me before a few Christmas's ago and I know how upsetting something like this can be. Trust that the person that did this will get what's coming to him/her. What you give, you always get back, but I hope it's worse.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems that personal accountability and business/work ethics have gone out the window. I am in the middle of an issue with pc repair and a major electronics firm's repair center. Sent back a DAMAGED pc with incorrect replacement parts and incorrect assembly. The metal case looked like someone had taken a hammer to it to try to get the wrong part to fit!! The replacement part was not the same as the part they broke when they dropped it. It had less usb ports and different card reader ports. Did they think I would not notice this?? The local store was very professional, courteous, and visibly upset. The damage could not have happened in shipping. I don't think UPS would replace a damaged part and send it on its way!! The box was not damaged. It left the hands of a service center final inspector that way. Beyond my comprehension that one human being would do this to another. I am SUPPOSED to get a call from the service center by noon Monday. I got an email today with a survey about my repair experience. My hands were sore from typing!!! I did not give them a rating above 1. That was the lowest rating they had. I also checked that I expected a call back. GRRRR. They had it almost a month.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Aww man that is unfortunate. I use JSI Sign a lot because I can drive up and pick up my items when I need it in a hurry. By them not stepping up trying to assist, that is upsetting to me. As a business owner I would assure the customer that I will do all I can to get to the bottom of it, not tell them "I'll watch him". You did the right thing by filing a report. This happened to me before a few Christmas's ago and I know how upsetting something like this can be. Trust that the person that did this will get what's coming to him/her. What you give, you always get back, but I hope it's worse.


As I said I had a good relationship with them for over 5 years, and would have thought they would pursue their own legal actions toward the individual and when they did not take it seriously, I had to drop them like a bad habit. 
Funny thing is, if I don't place an order with them for a few weeks they normally call to make sure everything is okay, but I haven't heard from them. 

As for BestBlanks, that is who I am turning to. I called them to ask what is their cutoff time for order to ship out, they said 2:00pm est, and I thought that was kind of early, and there is a 2 day turn around to be delivered to me, so needless to say if I don't place an order before the cut off time I'm going to need 3 days, which is crazy coming from Florida to Georgia. I can order something from Tampa by 4:00pm and get it here the next day. 

Still searching for a supplier with a decent turn around time and priced. I can deal with the two day turnaround but I need a better cutoff time than 2 pm.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Good to hear like your on top of getting it resolved.

This is an interesting thread.

So much is talked about in the media of people being scared of buying online from websites because they are worried about their credit card getting stolen. In actuality, buying from a secure website is generally safer because the website owner never sees your credit card information. It gets sent directly from their SSL encrypted page to the merchant account payment gateway. That completely cuts out the "human" factor like the rogue employee that tries to intercept the card info.

I'm actually surprised to hear about the stories of employees writing down (or taking pictures of!) credit card info. That seems pretty bold.



> place an order before the cut off time I'm going to need 3 days, which is crazy coming from Florida to Georgia


You might also look into Alpha Supply out of TN. They might be close enough for a faster ship.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

DND, so you're saying someone at BestBlanks.com did the same thing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

selanac said:


> DND, so you're saying someone at BestBlanks.com did the same thing?


Although we didn't get a lot of specific details about what happened to @DnDcreationz -- it doesn't sound like the BestBlanks issue was the same type of rogue employee situation that the original poster was talking about (which makes it a bit misleading for this thread)

With the info they posted, it just sounds like the supplier just had a backorder issue with (possibly) bad communication. We don't know the dates and times of the phone calls or what happened, so it's hard to say exactly happened in that situation.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure, but it could happen anywhere. 

It happen to me from a Travel Agencies.


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Although we didn't get a lot of specific details about what happened to @DnDcreationz -- it doesn't sound like the BestBlanks issue was the same type of rogue employee situation that the original poster was talking about (which makes it a bit misleading for this thread)
> 
> With the info they posted, it just sounds like the supplier just had a backorder issue with (possibly) bad communication. We don't know the dates and times of the phone calls or what happened, so it's hard to say exactly happened in that situation.


No not the same thing, sorry. But the did not give us our order, and we are taking them to small claims court. sorry was just wanting people to know and to beware. We ordered and didnt get or full order- they took us for 1300.00 and some change.  Posted in wrong place sorry.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> So much is talked about in the media of people being scared of buying online from websites because they are worried about their credit card getting stolen. In actuality, buying from a secure website is generally safer because the website owner never sees your credit card information. It gets sent directly from their SSL encrypted page to the merchant account payment gateway. That completely cuts out the "human" factor like the rogue employee that tries to intercept the card info.


I agree with you 100% Rodney but I think the fear goes deeper with this economy. I am finding that people are being more cautious in general these days because crooks are around every corner. Even though my website is secure, I still get several calls a day from people just wanting to make sure the business is legit before they place an order. After about the 5th or 6th day of us getting these calls, I started talking to the customers just to get insight and they each said, _"I just want to make sure this is a real business." _That statement makes me think that internet fraud must be hitting people hard. People setting up fake e-commerce websites and pocketing the money. In the last 6 days, we have had 13 new customers all of which called the office before placing an order. They all wanted to speak with someone first. It was strange because they then freely gave me their card number to place and order, go figure! 

As for JSI Sign, now that I think about it, when I go pick up my order and give them my credit card, they have to take it to the back to charge it. They do not have a register at the front counter. Perfect opportunity for someone to write down a card number. I would be surprised that an incident like this hasn't happened before. Again, to the OP glad you filed a report and knowing Roswell Police, they had someone at that house 2 seconds later.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

You are 100% correct Rodney, it is much safer to shop online. The way they got their hands on the credit card number was from the information on file. There were many times where I had to call them to add something I forgot to an order and that is why I had a credit card on file. Never did I think that someone would use it maliciously. The one thing I really miss is the next day delivery. As I said earlier, if I ordered a product from them by 4:00 pm I would get it the next day, now anyone I use is two to three days in shipping and is killing me.


----------



## chrisgayle (Jul 19, 2011)

Most consumer goods manufacturers could never justify the cost of selling direct to their consumers, except by mail order. Many suppliers seem to assume that once their product has been sold into the channel, into the beginning of the distribution chain, their job is finished.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

UPDATE: 

So after my local police dragged their feet on this issue they finally sent the report to Roswell Police who have been on top of this case. Apparently I was not the only victim to date. Will keep updating as I get information.


----------



## VertiKal_LimiTs (Nov 16, 2010)

damdesigns said:


> Police just left report filed.


 
good. It is unfortunate youhad to go through it though.


----------



## apaitubulan (Mar 8, 2012)

DnDcreationz said:


> I would like to mention BestBlanks.com - we used them. We gave them the money, needed some answers about a few things, cant get in touch with anyone. We didnt get out order on time, we paid extra for overnight, and we didnt get the whole order. Just what happened to us, beware though. I would think twice bfore using them.


 

Use PayPal!easy,safe,reliable!


----------



## calflowers (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for this. I can't imagine why people are doing his. It's so frustrating and sad.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't understand what Paypal has to do with Best Blanks? Do you mean so they can refute the payment? 

Paypal has their problems too.


----------



## apaitubulan (Mar 8, 2012)

Paypal does'nt release the money unless the seller provide the authentic shipment tracking number etc.
Anyway, can u share with us what is the so called problem with PayPal?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

First, you can dispute the charge with the credit card bank. Second, I would not fault the company because of an alleged dishonest employee. If you could find out the address of the person who received the camera that would help pinpoint the responsible party. With that information, and if it is an employee, you might want to confront the company and question their credit card security policies.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Paypal does release the Money. I've received many payments from paypal on the same day the customer pays.


----------



## FrontRunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

proworlded said:


> First, you can dispute the charge with the credit card bank. Second, I would not fault the company because of an alleged dishonest employee. If you could find out the address of the person who received the camera that would help pinpoint the responsible party. With that information, and if it is an employee, you might want to confront the company and question their credit card security policies.


You can if you called the company and they do absolutely nothing about it, which was the case here.


----------

